# UK Resident!! Any advice you can spare on Cashless Toll system.



## michpich35 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone

**Background Story**
I will be in Florida for 19days this Decemeber. Arriving @ MIA, staying in FortLauderdale for 1 week (probably just driving around locally, maybe driving back into Miami sometimes. Then we will be driving down to Orlando (Florida Turnpike & I-95) for 1week, possibly driving into Tampa for a day. Then we drive back down to Fort Lauderdale for 4days. I have been doing my research and have come across the new 'Cashless Tolls' system, this was not thier when I came in 2009!!

I have read about people getting big fines for not having a sunpass - as a tourist to the USA how do I go about avoiding this.....I have read about something called a transponder, but its all abit confusing  - can someone give me any information on what I have to do.

PS Haven't sorted a vehicle  yet, the prices are ridicoulous  but I know I have to get onto this really quickly.

Thanks in advance

Michpich


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 24, 2011)

Many of the rental car agencies will sell a cashless toll option wither the rental agreement.  It is just a small receiver that sticks to the windshield or another part of the car.  Just call a couple of the major companies and they can give you pricing.


----------



## theo (Sep 24, 2011)

*SunPass / EZPass question...*



Big Matt said:


> ...just a small receiver that sticks to the windshield or another part of the car.



Throughout multiple northeastern U.S. states, there is a shared system (called EZ Pass) in which a single transponder is recognized (and billed to a single account), regardless of the individual state in which used. 
My question is simply this:

Does Florida's SunPass system "recognize" (or plan to recognize) EZPass system transceivers, or does Florida actually intend to just have its' own unique, stand alone, single-state "SunPass" system, requiring acquistion and use of a "SunPass" transponder and establishment of a separate "SunPass" billing account in FL?  

I can't easily imagine that a "single state" transponder system would or could actually be a reality, but I am never too surprised by senseless state government decisions which involve potential additional revenue.


----------



## erm (Sep 24, 2011)

Florida does not recognize EZ Pass.  Being a snowbird, I have that and a Sunpass in my car.....no problem.  I love them both.  Even my DH who hates changes loves the convenience.  I purchased a Sunpass at Publix for $5 which was applied to my account and even received a complimentary Publix grocery bag!  The Sunpass also allows you to zip right through the toll booths at the parking garages at some airports.  I've used mine at both Tampa and Orlando.


----------



## theo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Thanks. A few more questions...*



erm said:


> Florida does not recognize EZ Pass.  Being a snowbird, I have that and a Sunpass in my car.....no problem.  I love them both.  Even my DH who hates changes loves the convenience.  I purchased a Sunpass at Publix for $5 which was applied to my account and even received a complimentary Publix grocery bag!  The Sunpass also allows you to zip right through the toll booths at the parking garages at some airports.  I've used mine at both Tampa and Orlando.



Thanks. I'm sorry (...but not particularly surprised) to learn that Florida has apparently chosen to adopt its' own single state, "Florida only" system. This seems quite senseless to me, with nearly a dozen other eastern states on a single, common EZ Pass system, but I guess some sort of odd revenue logic has prevailed in FL on this particular matter. 

So, do *you* actually have two separate transponders affixed to your vehicle (one just for FL, the other for all the dozen collective (...less sun-addled and more unified) EZ Pass states?)   

Did you acquire an actual transponder, or is it instead a pre-paid card of some sort which is then scanned and read (and $$ then deducted) at FL toll booths? I'm having some difficulty imagining transponders and billing accounts being issued and established by high school kids bagging groceries at a FL Publix.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 24, 2011)

SunPass uses a transponder that's sensed at drive-thru lanes (if you pay at a cash-lane, you may still be charged).

Two types of transponders are used:
(1) A multible-car, portable transponder; and
(b) A single-car, windshield stick-on... This is the $5.00 one.

You can purchase the Pass at "Publix" groceries, "CVS" pharmacies, and any Turnpike Service Plaza.
You activate the Pass and prepay with a toll-free call or use www.sunpass.com (off-line at the moment).

Most car rental agencies in Florida have installed SunPass transponders on their vehicles.
You are charged thru a service provider automatically, unless you opt out.

For more than you ever wanted to know, see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SunPass


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2011)

Are there no manned, or automated, CASH lanes? Must one get or use a transponder?
Jim


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 24, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Are there no manned or automated, CASH lanes? Must one get or use a transponder?



If you start with (or save up) $3-$5 in quarters, you'll be fine.

There are very few exits that are SunPass only (no cash accepted).
These are limited to very rural or industrial areas, where no tourist
would venture (except by mistake). I've seen only two in the State.

Much more common are unmanned booths with coin-bins + SunPass option.
All the drive-thru toll plazas and major highway exits will have at least one
manned cash/change/receipt lane.

On the E-W Expressway in Orlando, the coin-bin lanes were moved off to the
side, as if to embarress the cash payers.


----------



## SCMom (Sep 24, 2011)

*I just used quarters and cash all last week*

We were in Cape Canaveral with several day trips to Orlando last week.  I just paid cash for all of my tolls. Most places had live people to take your toll and make change.  However, there were several tolls that you had to put exact change in the bin to go through.  I would just make sure that you have $5 in quarters for those situations.  Then maybe smaller bills on hand for the ones where they make change.  You should be fine.  I wouldn't bother too much with buying a transponder, etc.  We didn't ever have to wait in a long line to pay...

Emily


----------



## michpich35 (Sep 24, 2011)

*The Quarters Theory sounds good......................*

Thanks all for your replies....I'm hoping to just beable to use the quarters which I will start saving up on as soon as I arrive...The Transponder sounds OK, but more trouble than its worth - I only come to Florida once a year - if that!! I just don't wanna be caught out and be fined....I've been reading that some hefty fines have been levied out by the Car Rental companies where they will charge someone the price of the toll + whack on admin charges totalling ridcoulous amounts.....I will read up some more on the links provided. thanks again..........really looking forward to coming back!!


----------



## gravitar (Sep 24, 2011)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1167367&postcount=26

The Toll-By-Plate section of the Florida Turnpike is that locally known as the Homestead Extension. It beings in Hollywood and ends in Homestead. The fee for being billed is $2.50 in addition to the regular price of the tolls. 

There is also a Mini-Sticker transponder you can buy and affix to your windshield. It costs $4.99 and comes with $4.99 in credit. If you have a rental car you can just scrape it off the windshield prior to your returning the car. Depending on how much turnpike and other toll road driving you plan on doing in Florida this might be an option.

Links are embedded here

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1167367&postcount=26


----------



## vetteguy (Sep 26, 2011)

You can have cashless option for toll with all rental car companies. But the cheapest is Alamo, they're asking $6.00 for the rental duration+all toll fees.
I found this reasonnable, I have used this already two times without any problems.


----------



## Mjpierce (Sep 29, 2011)

The Alamo cost is 6 dollars overall?  That is a decent deal.  Dollar wants 6.99 per day, and you can't pick and choose your days.  If you check that you want "Pass24," they charge you for every day that you have the car rental.  At that price, I'm tempted to buy the portable transponder for $25 and bring it with me every year.  
According to the Sunpass website, you just have to add your rental car plate to your account for the week.  
Anybody tried this?  How quickly and easily can you add the plate?  

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## Mjpierce (Sep 30, 2011)

Upon further research, people report having no problem with taping the Sunpass mini to the windshield of their rental.  Has anyone here tried that?
The mini is more appealing to me due to its size and that it is virtually free, as the 4.99 cost is added as a credit on your account towards tolls.

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## vetteguy (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, it's $6.00 maximum fee plus tolls. Here is a link with rental car fees 
https://www.sunpass.com/rentalcar 

I used it on two rentals this year, no problems.

I thought also buying the sunpass transponder or mini but you have to register(I'm not sure non-us citizen can) and have to give the rental car licence plate, so you need internet access to register the licence plate before using cashless lanes.


----------



## Mjpierce (Sep 30, 2011)

You may be right about the difficulty of signing up as a non-US citizen, but from what I have been reading from others, the plate should not be a problem.  The plate is a backup in case the transponder fails to work at a toll.  When this happens, the camera takes a picture of your plate and bills it to your sunpass account.  Apparently, as long as you call or use the internet to include your rental within the first day or so, this won't be a problem.  I guess it is set up for rentals- you put in how long you will have the car and it will automatically drop the plate from your account when your rental is over.  

Michael


----------

